# Date stamp help



## willyPro (Jan 7, 2013)

So, I forgot to double check my camera to make sure the date stamp would show up on today's batch of pics and after submitting the photos, they have been rejected. This has not happened in any of the 100+ work orders I have completed with this regional and I am being told that it is a requirement, no exceptions. As this has never happened before, I did not have a back up plan in place with date stamp software. 

Apparently, even though under the properties data of each photo the date is stamped, this will not be accepted, per the regional. Don't see why if the whole purpose of the date stamp is to verify the date the work was completed, but that's where I am at the moment.

Can you guys/gals recommend a good,quick,user-friendly program? I took 250 pics over 2 jobs that I have to add the date.


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

Not sure what program you can use but I'd recommend a Google search. I'm a Property Pres Wizard user and it's built in to the software.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

willyPro said:


> So, I forgot to double check my camera to make sure the date stamp would show up on today's batch of pics and after submitting the photos, they have been rejected. This has not happened in any of the 100+ work orders I have completed with this regional and I am being told that it is a requirement, no exceptions. As this has never happened before, I did not have a back up plan in place with date stamp software.
> 
> Apparently, even though under the properties data of each photo the date is stamped, this will not be accepted, per the regional. Don't see why if the whole purpose of the date stamp is to verify the date the work was completed, but that's where I am at the moment.
> 
> Can you guys/gals recommend a good,quick,user-friendly program? I took 250 pics over 2 jobs that I have to add the date.



Fastone Pic Resizer

Fast, simple and easy to learn. Oh, and it's free!

http://www.faststone.org/FSResizerDetail.htm


----------



## NewEnglandProp (May 23, 2012)

willyPro said:


> So, I forgot to double check my camera to make sure the date stamp would show up on today's batch of pics and after submitting the photos, they have been rejected. This has not happened in any of the 100+ work orders I have completed with this regional and I am being told that it is a requirement, no exceptions. As this has never happened before, I did not have a back up plan in place with date stamp software.
> 
> Apparently, even though under the properties data of each photo the date is stamped, this will not be accepted, per the regional. Don't see why if the whole purpose of the date stamp is to verify the date the work was completed, but that's where I am at the moment.
> 
> Can you guys/gals recommend a good,quick,user-friendly program? I took 250 pics over 2 jobs that I have to add the date.


 
there is a program you can use for free one time I bought it, reads the date off unseen info from camera so long as the date on your camera was right (mine was set default 2003 a few weeks back) it reads that date, so long as date on camera date is right it will date your photos they would not know diff-there is no way I found to fake dates believe me I tried over the years just to save one or two 3 hour one way trips


----------



## dryBgerG (Feb 1, 2013)

NewEnglandProp said:


> there is a program you can use for free one time I bought it, reads the date off unseen info from camera so long as the date on your camera was right (mine was set default 2003 a few weeks back) it reads that date, so long as date on camera date is right it will date your photos they would not know diff-there is no way I found to fake dates believe me I tried over the years just to save one or two 3 hour one way trips


I've used a program that will let you change the properties of the photo even the dates and times.


----------



## willyPro (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks everybody for your suggestions. PropPresProp: fastone worked like a charm. Much appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Faststone is good stuff. 


I resize and date stamp all in the same pass.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

NewEnglandProp said:


> there is a program you can use for free one time I bought it, reads the date off unseen info from camera so long as the date on your camera was right (mine was set default 2003 a few weeks back) it reads that date, so long as date on camera date is right it will date your photos they would not know diff-there is no way I found to fake dates believe me I tried over the years just to save one or two 3 hour one way trips


Fastone can date &/or time stamp from EXIF data if that's what you want to do.


----------



## Stateline (Jan 3, 2013)

Y.A. photos date stamper works great and is free


----------



## Weisspropmaintenance (Mar 8, 2013)

im usually very computer savvy and that fastone is confusing as hell i had a few photos i needed to add a date and time on and i dont even know where to begin.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Weisspropmaintenance said:


> im usually very computer savvy and that fastone is confusing as hell i had a few photos i needed to add a date and time on and i dont even know where to begin.





Once you figure it out its crazy easy, but until then............. not so much. 

Let me look around and see if I can find some tutorials.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

There are two faststone products.

Image viewer and resizer. 
You want resizer.

Here is a video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwuXKoEHH5E


Faststone's website should have some help too.



About the 5 min mark of that video they start talking about advanced options. 
Adding the date stamp is in there under "text". You can position your stamp location, the color, add back ground if you want, 
font and font size etc etc etc etc.
Approx 5:50 to 6:20 he talks about "text". This should get you started and if you are computer savy in a few mins you'll
be resizing and adding date stamps like a pro. 

Let me know if you have other questions.


----------



## Weisspropmaintenance (Mar 8, 2013)

i will check that video out later on, its been very hard to try to find a camera that will actually date and time stamp on the actual photo i asked people at like best buy and places like that and they are like why do you want this is in the properties of the photo and its been a nightmare to find one. A friend of mine that is in this industry too uses a Samsung ST71


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Weisspropmaintenance said:


> i will check that video out later on, its been very hard to try to find a camera that will actually date and time stamp on the actual photo i asked people at like best buy and places like that and they are like why do you want this is in the properties of the photo and its been a nightmare to find one. A friend of mine that is in this industry too uses a Samsung ST71


I currently have 5 Canons that all date & time stamp, 1 Fuji that only date stamps (hate the Fuji XP)


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

I have not had my datestamp turned on in my camera in 3 years. Use Fastone for everything......


----------



## Barefoot (Oct 10, 2012)

I use Gena photostamper. Love it. No program to open, just highlight all photos, right click and select photostamper, stamps them in a few seconds. Lets you choose diff formats, and whether to use date and time or just one. Also love that stamp is reversible. It pulls info from exif data.


----------



## Weisspropmaintenance (Mar 8, 2013)

PropPresPro said:


> I currently have 5 Canons that all date & time stamp, 1 Fuji that only date stamps (hate the Fuji XP)


 
do you know what the model numbers are to the cannons? I just would rather skip a step when im uploading 3-5 trash outs a day plus grass cuts its alot of photos to convert through fastone. Even tho i did figure it out i felt so dumb after i realized how to do it.:thumbsup:


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Weisspropmaintenance said:


> do you know what the model numbers are to the cannons? I just would rather skip a step when im uploading 3-5 trash outs a day plus grass cuts its alot of photos to convert through fastone. Even tho i did figure it out i felt so dumb after i realized how to do it.:thumbsup:


Any A series Cannon. I still leave date and time off though as many clients don't want them......


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

LIght image resizer and in the watermark section put in this string 
%Exif.DateMod[m/d/yy h:nn:ss AM/PM]%
pick color of text and where to put it top middle ETC and you are done I also use this program to batch change photos itis OLD out of production but works for when you have to change the exif data in MANY pictures Again it works like a charm 

http://www.exifer.friedemann.info/#Download

So what I do it take all my photos on the go come home and hte pnes that are different than todays date I BATCH change with teh exifer then stamp with the light app.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Weisspropmaintenance said:


> do you know what the model numbers are to the cannons? I just would rather skip a step when im uploading 3-5 trash outs a day plus grass cuts its alot of photos to convert through fastone. Even tho i did figure it out i felt so dumb after i realized how to do it.:thumbsup:






Unless you have a slow computer batch resizing and date stamp even 500 pix is a very minor operation.
Less than a min on my new computer.
My old one took a couple minutes.
Is start it processing and then set up my job folders for that days work. By the time I created new folders and labeled them it was done.


----------



## )( WAR JUNKIE )( (Dec 23, 2013)

Fastone is my preferred choice, downloaded it on a recommendation. Love the program, you do need to tinker with it to figure out the ins and outs,
Took me about a week to uninstall all the crap that came with it though. Weatherbug, toolbars, some advertising junk, a government spy program (I think, not confirmed yet).

Now if I had an application to attach photos directly to an invoice, that updates between devices (like a cloud) and can interface on email and upams, I'd be set.
But everyone wants a million bucks to create software, and mention interface and cloud and programmers either laugh or hang up....


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

betterjpeg


----------



## ej on the go (Oct 4, 2013)

PropPresPro said:


> Fastone Pic Resizer
> 
> Fast, simple and easy to learn. Oh, and it's free!
> 
> http://www.faststone.org/FSResizerDetail.htm


old but just saved my butt.


----------

